# Wet babies



## cili71 (Sep 20, 2008)

It's been raining and very cold last week.
These pics were taken today, don't know the strain, but I'm happy about their health and looks so far.... I hope they'll make a decent high


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello Cili71 

Nice looking plants, I especialy like picture 3, it shows how your plants blend into the background 

Do you have any dry days ahead of you?
Or is this now starting your wet cold season?


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2008)

*What can i say other then the ladies look great. :aok: *


----------



## cili71 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you people  
Well, the forecast says next week is going to be dry and relatively warm again and the first half of October too.... One of them developed bud rot already, but the others are fine.... I'm especially curious about the purple one, it smells so sweet and fruity....


----------



## Alistair (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah cili71, I like the purple one too.  Nice looking plants you have there.  I hope the weather holds out for you.  Good luck!


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 9, 2008)

wow.

again, speechless.


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 9, 2008)

i gotta say it again, those are beautiful.


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 9, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What can i say other then the ladies look great. :aok: *


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good so far man

keep it up brother

peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

